# FYI..........chart that shows minerals in food....even copper



## ladyh (Nov 20, 2012)

FYI link that shows natural foods that contain minerals...great for goats as supplements when you know what's in the food and your goats can eat it... copper as well...

http://www.health-alternatives.com/minerals-nutrition-chart.html


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

That's great!! I'm saving that for sure.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Wonderful resource!!


----------

